# I'm off....



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

To a rescue centre this afternoon!!! yey!!!!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Yay Good Luck and hope you find a forever bunny!


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Aww Good luck, hope you find one you like


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> To a rescue centre this afternoon!!! yey!!!!!


Does this mean that you will be so wrapped up in your new bunny that you won't nag me about 'you know what' anymore?:smilewinkgrin:

Good luck and hope you find one you like.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Good luck Tink!! hope you find a nice one that you can give a good home to


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys  



Jazzy said:


> Does this mean that you will be so wrapped up in your new bunny that you won't nag me about 'you know what' anymore?:smilewinkgrin:
> 
> Good luck and hope you find one you like.


I'm sure I can find 5mins spare somewhere in between rabbit, hammies and homework/housework


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh my god!! just spoke to the rescue centre closest to me and the bloke is off his rocker!! 

He said that my house rabbit getting myxi cannot be right, as he needs to have gone outside and been in contact with a wild infected rabbit! I tried to tell him that it is passed on my fleas, mossies and mites and he said it isn't and it is 'jumps' from rabbit top rabbit!!! plus his buns are not vaccinated or neutered..

Think we will travle a bit further to the other one


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh my word!!  

It makes me ask if he should be running a rescue centre with such little knowledge and to not neuter or vaccinate them is terrible he should neuter them at least to prevent them from breeding and creating more unwanted rabbits if not for health.

I'm becomming a surrogate mum to a cute lop bun tomorrow if I get him vaccinated and neutered maybe you'd like him?  he he! 

Although my OH has named him already which is not a good thing to do if you aren't meant to be getting attached! lol


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh My :yikes: Well i hope you find your forever bunnie /s some where else GOOD LUCK X


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> Oh my god!! just spoke to the rescue centre closest to me and the bloke is off his rocker!!
> 
> He said that my house rabbit getting myxi cannot be right, as he needs to have gone outside and been in contact with a wild infected rabbit! I tried to tell him that it is passed on my fleas, mossies and mites and he said it isn't and it is 'jumps' from rabbit top rabbit!!! plus his buns are not vaccinated or neutered..
> 
> Think we will travle a bit further to the other one


 omg thats very very scary.... especially with lots of buns together  he's obviously not a recognised rescue, does he have a website tinks?

Thats a shame  Have you another rescue in mind?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sounds like a ****!! i know hes trying to help but rabbits are expensive and must be cared for properly


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

how is t wat swearing?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

crofty said:


> omg thats very very scary.... especially with lots of buns together  he's obviously not a recognised rescue, does he have a website tinks?
> 
> Thats a shame  Have you another rescue in mind?


He doesn't have one no.. He is quite 'famous' round here and is known as the rabbit man.. I think maybe his heart is on the right place but his brain is not!! This is him.. Rabbit Rescue in Leek | Bill Salt | Staffordshire

The next rescue home is anhours drive from us. So we went there..

And I found two!!! A bonded pair of lops, Ginger and Chocolate, They bounded over to us when we walked up to their cage.. they are so lovely!! very friendly, a little shy but been told they soon come round when they know you better.

It was so hard to choose, there were a few that pulled at my heartstrings  one called Peter, a Sandy coloured lionhead/netherland cross I think, looked like he had dipped his paw in white paint  he just wanted loads of fuss and attention, I was going to get him but apparently he had been found roaming around and had only been in a few days.. Sods' law that I choose him and his owner turned up


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

nooooooooooooooo thats got to be the worst thing ever  I'm sure you'll find a lovely bunny. I cant believe how lovely george is "for a rescue bun". hes such a docile chap.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Here they are!! 

Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

awwwwwwwww


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

The photo does not do them any justice at all


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

there lovely tink go get them!!!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

frags said:


> there lovely tink go get them!!!!


They have been reserved for me, just need a home check next week then will get them as soon as possible


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> I'm sure I can find 5mins spare somewhere in between rabbit, hammies and homework/housework


Yes I thought you would somehow.:001_tt2:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Here they are!!
> 
> Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


Aww they are lovely and it's great that they have already been neutered before you get them isn't it.
Bet you can't wait.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

awwww tink they are great!!! and they have a great bunny mummy in you  

yay!

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

They're lovely. Glad you found a pair you love and good to see you back here with the rabbits again.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks  really excited!! hope the home check goes ok.. If they say my house is not really suitable for two, I will ask about Peter (if he is still there!!)

Too many gorgeous bunny's, I want them all!!


----------

